# What to do with retirement?



## caper861 (28 Aug 2005)

I am 29 and in 2004 I received a 3b medical.  I am really happy to be staying at home now with my 3 year old and husband.  I am loving it, but miss the field.  Never thought I would say that!!  It's great since now my husband can work on his promotions and take the postings that will be best for him.  I am not complaning, no way.  Just wondering if any else is retired and what you do to pass the time.


----------



## SprCForr (29 Aug 2005)

Golf!

Seriously, lots of organizations look for volunteer help. Soon your little 'un will be starting school and they always need extra help. Same with sports. Old folks homes appreciate people bringing library books over. 

Lots of things to do while waiting for your tee time.


----------



## Jaxson (6 Sep 2005)

what is a 3b medical? forgive me if this is covered somewhere else.


----------



## S McKee (22 Sep 2005)

If you miss the field have your husband sign out a section of mod and a cot and set it up in your backyard.
Seriously, I'm awaiting release on a 3b, I've enjoyed my time in the CF and I will miss some aspects of it. I'm looking forward to a regular schedule and not moving every 4 years. My wife can't wait to "civilianize" me. Apparently it involves some sort of face flattening process.


----------



## Melizard (27 Sep 2005)

My dad retired at age 44. He likes to renovate the house, and stuff like that.

If you miss the field, I recommend this:

http://www.strategypage.com/humor/articles/military_joke_army_life.asp


----------



## Mojo Magnum (27 Sep 2005)

Only in the army.

retired at 29.    

I'm speachless.


Congratulations.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (10 Oct 2005)

My father-in-law retired a few months ago from the navy after serving 35 years as a musician. He and his wife sold their home in town and moved back to Newfoundland where they are both from. Its hard not having them around but Im sure they have been waiting a long time for this. Now they have time for themselves and its no longer working around the navy's schedule for vacations and such. He will be helping out with the band in Newfoundland in his spare time. I dont think he knows what he will be doing with his free time as its so recent into his retirement. 

S.Bradbury

*joining the army and knowing I may be eligable for retirement at an early age ... woo hoo*

*Just kidding (although I really am joining the army)*


----------

